# Magpie, pigeons and babies



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a couple pigeons on my deck with two babies. Today I noticed a magpie hanging around my balcony. I keep shooing it away. Will it try to get at the babies who are about two weeks old?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes.. possible.. or he is looking for eggs...


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes it will if the parents are not around and it get even half a chance it will rob the young rite out of the nest. I'm not sure how you can stop them, they are a very sneeky bird.
Dave


----------



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

Ugh I knew it. That little bugger. I have seed out, so I guess I should get rid of that because it wasn't around before I put that out. The nest is in behind some things.
There is one parent there with them.


----------



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

Ugh, Thank you both. 

I do know that magpies are very opportunistic, sneaky and smart. lol I cleaned up the seed and moved some things around the nest area so hopefully it won't go exploring. I'm attached to my little bird family and would hate to see either of those chicks taken.

I guess I won't be giving them seed anymore.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im not sure what to tell you on the seed.. because the parent birds and the babies being fed sure could use it..and if they are used to it being there they will have become dependent on it.. you may consider putting it back out in a few days..


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If you wait 10 days or so and then just put an oz or 2 so the pigeons will eat it all and not leave any, the young should be big enough that the magpie will leave them alone. Magpie's like an easy target and babies that are almost full grown would be a bit much for them. I hope
Dave


----------



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank-you Spirit Wings and Crazy Pete.

Well the seed was something I just started giving them late last week. The area that the babies are in is in an old cabinet type thing and I could put seed below it and it would be hidden, I would just be afraid they would spill it out into the open and then there would be a trail right to the babies. 
The babies are definitely snack size for a magpie (a big snack). That's the first thing I thought when I saw that magpie, and then "gotta go to pigeon talk" lol


----------

